# Schwinn Classic Updated



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

I took a Schwinn Classic Tandem and gave it a modern twist.

I kept the frame, handlebars, cranks and fenders.

New:

DMR Trail Blads Fork / Color is a close match
Brooks B67 seats and new posts
Avid BB7
XTR Levers
Alfine Shifter
Nexus 8
Mavic Rims
Roller brake rear


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Now that's a pretty ride! Nice job on the update - I keep wanting to do one, but we are out of room...

How does it handle?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow... that's purdy. Very very nice.


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

It handles very well. The steering is very good. It does not feel like a tractor trailer.

It feels like your flying a spaceship!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

That's a rare Town & Country!


----------



## skwurrl (Feb 7, 2007)

how did you get the headset to fit???


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

*Headset*

The original headset was for 1" fork. However the cups had a much larger diamiter for a typical 1" headset and even a 1 1/8 " headset. The boring in the headtube of the frame was bigger at the ends for about 3/4 of an inch deep.

I purchased a 1 1/8 headset with really long cups (da Bomb headset from Airbomb). The cups only grab deep down into the headtube. In order to get the cups in I had to grind the paint of the cups and use a hydraulic press to fit the cups in.

Now it is really tight and firm.


----------



## skwurrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Very cool, we did one like this but ended up going with a new 1 inch standard. We just took a piece if new headtube and pressed it inside of the old. Again we had to use a press but it has worked great. It is cut too the same length as the original head tube so everthing still sit flush an looks clean.


----------



## skwurrl (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh, and very sweet bike by the way!!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------

